# Snake behaviour change



## Dannidoll93 (11 mo ago)

Hiya, 
I’ve had my snake for about 3 weeks now (Kenyan sand boa). It seemed like he was settling in great. He ate for the first time after being with me about a week and a half, and 2 days later I started handling him. He was a little skittish at first but seemed to calm down well and wasn’t lashing about or seeming stressed at all during handling.
4 days ago I fed him again and then left him 48 hours before attempting to handle him. He was different in this handling session, moving rapidly and lashing at times. I figured maybe he was still digesting and needed anotheToday I went to try again and he was lashing so much that I gave up. He seemed very defensive- not even disappearing into the aspen but craning up to look at me!
Is it normal for his temperament to change so much? It doesn’t look like he’s in shed and I’m not sure what to make of this or whether to continue trying to hold him. I don’t want to reinforce the behaviour but obviously also don’t want to upset him! 
could he be unwell?


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

No he's not unwell that sounds like typical sand boa behaviour as we said they aren't great snakes for someone new to the hobby looks like his true temperament is starting to show.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm afraid that that is normal sand boa behavior.
They are not handleable at all.
Having owned many sand boas of several species, they are, I'm afraid, pretty much all the same. They only very rarely tolerate handling.
If this was sold to you as a suitable first snake then whoever sold it to you has no business selling snakes.
On the plus side, he's feeding. Many new owners come on here because they have a sand boa that won't feed.
Be aware as well that as a male, he will be very small (for a KSB, males usually max out at 24 inches, if that), and slender. He WILL go on prolonged fasts. Females get much bigger, I have seen images of 4 footers, although 3 feet usually is the best to expect, heavy bodied, and food monsters.


----------



## Dannidoll93 (11 mo ago)

ThatCornSnakeGuy said:


> No he's not unwell that sounds like typical sand boa behaviour as we said they aren't great snakes for someone new to the hobby looks like his true temperament is starting to show.


Okay thanks! As long as he’s okay. Maybe he wasn’t in the mood


----------



## Dannidoll93 (11 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> I'm afraid that that is normal sand boa behavior.
> They are not handleable at all.
> Having owned many sand boas of several species, they are, I'm afraid, pretty much all the same. They only very rarely tolerate handling.
> If this was sold to you as a suitable first snake then whoever sold it to you has no business selling snakes.
> ...


Hiya, thanks!! He is doing well with food so far but I’m prepared that he might be fussy in future! I actually tried him again this evening with handling and he was very settled this time. Maybe I woke him up earlier and he was annoyed. But I’m prepared that he might just be a stress head. As he is my only pet I will be able to put the time in with him- hopefully he’ll become consistently calm eventually… thanks for your comments


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dannidoll93 said:


> Hiya, thanks!! He is doing well with food so far but I’m prepared that he might be fussy in future! I actually tried him again this evening with handling and he was very settled this time. Maybe I woke him up earlier and he was annoyed. But I’m prepared that he might just be a stress head. As he is my only pet I will be able to put the time in with him- hopefully he’ll become consistently calm eventually… thanks for your comments


Please listen to what we are saying.
Sand boas are not handleable pets.


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Even before owning reptiles myself the one thing I kept on hearing from people at reptile stores even the workers themselves was sand boas are not great pet snakes,

There nice looking snakes but as a first time snake owner whoever sold Toto to you should actually be ashamed personally myself I wouldn't put these snakes in the intermediate level of keeping I'd put them more at an expert level just because of how they behave.


----------



## Dannidoll93 (11 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> Please listen to what we are saying.
> Sand boas are not handleable pets.


I am listening and really appreciate your taking the time to comment. I do understand that your experience says they’re not great for handling. I’m a little confused about them being unhandleable pets? No snake loves being handled, so if mine is allowing himself to be handled and is showing signs of being calm and curious the majority of the time, surely he is handleable- so far at least? I’m not trying to be facetious, just wondering if I am missing something- if it’s going well, surely it’s worth persisting?


----------



## Dannidoll93 (11 mo ago)

ThatCornSnakeGuy said:


> Even before owning reptiles myself the one thing I kept on hearing from people at reptile stores even the workers themselves was sand boas are not great pet snakes,
> 
> There nice looking snakes but as a first time snake owner whoever sold Toto to you should actually be ashamed personally myself I wouldn't put these snakes in the intermediate level of keeping I'd put them more at an expert level just because of how they behave.


That’s interesting. He has been a breeze on the whole so far. Maybe I got really lucky in getting a sweet individual or maybe he will be a challenge.. Either way I’m committed! Thanks again.


----------

